# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Mthodologie de concption avec un BPM

## ghadast

Bonjour  tous  ::D:   ! 

C'est ma premire participation sur ce forum  ::D:  Je travaille sur un projet BPM avec l'outil Bonitasoft ( PFE ) et je trouve pas la bonne mthodologie de conception qui convient  la gestion de processus dans une entreprise sachant que mon stage se droule dans une banque prive.  
prire de me donner quelques conseils  props ce sujet. 

merci

----------

